# AR-15 ban



## rebellorebellion (Jul 21, 2017)

Taco taco


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

It's the law, can't do much about it. Going zombie hunting?


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

I feel the ban in unconstitutional but hey so are allot of things here in the commonwealth. To my knowledge you can still purchase one through private sale. . . by way of the FA-10. With that being said their being a ban the price for one might be not worth it. I say go bolt action and become proficient with the weapon, or buy a Mini-14. Problem solved.

This is straight from Mass.gov:

Guns That Are Not Assault Weapons

Q: Are there examples or categories of weapons that are not assault weapons?

Yes. Many rifles, shotguns, and pistols are not assault weapons, and therefore are not “copies or duplicates” of enumerated assault weapons. For example, the following are not assault weapons under G.L. c. 140, § 121:

Any handgun on the August 2016 version of the state’s Approved Firearms Roster, available here links to PDF file. Handguns are still subject to MA 940 CMR 16.00 et seq. Consumer Protection Regulation;
Any .17 or .22 caliber rimfire rifle;
Any Ruger Mini 14 or substantially-similar model weapon;
Any Springfield Armory M1A or substantially similar model weapon;
Any of the hundreds of rifles and shotguns listed on this list links to PDF file —Appendix A to 18 U.S.C. § 922, as appearing on September 13, 1994;
Any weapon that is operated by manual bolt, pump, lever, or slide action;
Any weapon that is an antique, relic, or theatrical prop;
Any semiautomatic rifle that cannot accept a detachable magazine that holds more than five rounds of ammunition;
Any semiautomatic shotgun that cannot hold more than five rounds of ammunition in a fixed or detachable magazine.
This list is not exhaustive; it is meant for illustrative purposes only. Many other weapons are not assault weapons or “copies or duplicates” of assault weapons.

Q: Are any .17 or .22 caliber rimfire rifles affected by the Enforcement Notice?

No. However, a weapon that is manufactured as an Assault Weapon cannot be made legal by alterations that allow it to discharge .17 or .22 caliber ammunition.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)




----------



## rebellorebellion (Jul 21, 2017)

JD02124 said:


> I feel the ban in unconstitutional but hey so are allot of things here in the commonwealth. To my knowledge you can still purchase one through private sale. . . by way of the FA-10. With that being said their being a ban the price for one might be not worth it. I say go bolt action and become proficient with the weapon, or buy a Mini-14. Problem solved.
> 
> This is straight from Mass.gov:
> 
> ...


I know there's a lawsuit that's trying to get it repealed because the way the attorney general put it in affect was under questionable legality


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

rebellorebellion said:


> I know there's a lawsuit that's trying to get it repealed because the way the attorney general put it in affect was under questionable legality


Welcome to the club.


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

JD02124 said:


> Q: Are there examples or categories of weapons that are not assault weapons?
> 
> Any .17 or .22 caliber rimfire rifle;
> 
> ...


So you can still buy an AR-15 new as long as it was manufactured as a .22 not 5.56? And they say it can't be an assault weapon so you can put flash hider, expandable stock, etc?


----------

